# Gomanvongo Landscaping



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I posted over on the general discussion looking for some folks to run on my track, and posted some pics of my 4-lane setup with 4 way intersection. I've had lots of great comments on my setup and my scenery (don't expect anything mindblowing though - I work on the real cheap!) and thought if anyone was interested I could share some of the cheap and dirty ways I've built a fully landscaped track.

As HO scale structures are quite expensive (even, one might say, scarce, out here on Canada's east coast), and since I'm a graphic designer by trade, I thought I'd take a whack at designing some easy cut out and glue up stuff to start - I've got quite a few that I've built, and will post the files as i find them. 

First off though, Plymouth71 wanted to see how my Trailers came together, so I'll go one better - here are printable slot-scaled mobile homes that I built on the computer.

With these you can crank out your very own "Sunnyvale" in an afternoon (a doorless and dented 1975 Chrysler New Yorker slotcar may take you longer though). It's also a great way to use up old dried out HO tires, as all the trailers out here have tires on the roof to help hold down the tarpaper!

I didn't really design these with others in mind, but they should be pretty self explanatory - cut 'em out, fold them up, glue the tabs on the inside, and then glue the roof on (the roof is a little long, you may have to trim it to fit). I just use ordinary bond printer paper, as it dents easily and helps to add to the excitement when a crash occurs! If you do have any questions, let me know. As I build more stuff I'll keep sharing in mind, and insert dots for folds etc.








[/url][/IMG] 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

and the carnage of a crash into the park!








[/url][/IMG]

enjoy! :wave:

john


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*4 way intersection*

Here's a rough diagram of how I worked a 4 way intersection crossover into my 4 lane track. It's not an exact representation as i was just faking the track pieces in Illustrator, but it got me close enough to get a track running. (those really observant will note that the way the track is pictured would only serve to function as a really long and repetitive 2 lane track - we sorted that out on the fly as we were building!)

If all 4 cars are the same speed, there is no danger at the intersection, as lanes C&D will cross it before A&B, but if you lose pace watch out! it can get hairy sailing into downtown at full clip with cross traffic coming!








[/url][/IMG]

and a shot of downtown (note the poor hotrod on it's roof - my slot town has a sign that says "drive carefully - we don't have a hospital, but we've got room in the cemetery!")








[/url][/IMG]

hope you enjoy! :wave:

john


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the trailers John!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I guess the tires on the roof are a universal thing!! We call them mosquito farms around here!!!! :lol:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice, Good work on the trailers

Boosted


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hokey Smokes, Bullwinkle!* Those trailers are an _*expert*_ job of digital illustration and modeling design. Terrific textures, and they're masterfully used to create a thoroughly convincing card model. 

Thanks, John. Great work. :thumbsup:

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No kidding D!! You can almost smell the mold growin' on them!! :lol: The only thing missing is the burnt orange or olive green shag carpet and paneling on the inside!!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

aw shucks guys - I'm glad you like! I'll have some more stuff to post up here withing day or so - all my files have been burnt to poorly labelled dvds, so I have to do some sifting.

thanks for the kind words

john


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I love the Imperial Walker just hiding amoung the buildings:thumbsup: that is too cool


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*How about a custom...*

Oftentimes we'll repaint, remodel, or fully redesign a slot car to our own liking - I haven't ever heard the term copyright infringement applied to the great creations that come about when creativity meets an existing product in the slot car universe - so in that frame of mind - here's a paper model that I make no claims to as my own, however, I did try to customize it to better suit my table, and maybe it'll be something you like too :thumbsup:.

The original can be found at http://buildyourownmainstreet.org/ where they also have many other fantastic free, printable buildings available.

I've taken a nice little historical building, and corrupted it into a greasy, run-down service station - a relic that's seen better days. Complete with posters advertising upcoming drag races, cracked windows, greasy fingerprints on the inside of the shop doors, and a faded parts department sign hanging out back where the "good" stuff gets parked, waiting for that "someday" restoration.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

it's easy to build - just print it out glue it to cardstock (I use 3m spray glue - it's great for stuff like this!) and follow the instructions, then sit back on the creaky side porch on a greasy pinto bucket seat, crack a Pabst, and watch the world drive by, or go and wrench on the amazing and rare pieces of machinery that always seem to lurk in places like these. 

here's mine in action - they lost their pumps years ago due to some durn government eco-regulations, but they're still on the corner, wrenching away, and presiding over the coolest junkyard in town!








[/url][/IMG]

hope you enjoy:wave:

john


----------

